# Málaga to Madrid



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My 15 yo son and his mate want to go to Madrid in June as they want to see "Kiss" (a rock band!!?!) in concert at The Palacio De Deportes de la Comunidad. Does anyone know the best way to get from Málaga, there and back, taxis etc - bearing in mind their age??

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

AVE - train from city centre to city centre or long distance bus (bit cheaper but twice the time) 

KISS? OMG, is he still around?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The Ave timetable isnt any good. The concert starts at 9pm which is ok, but finishes at midnight and the last Ave is at just after 9pm apparently - also its 140€ return!! We've worked out that it would be cheaper for them to fly to Gatwick and get the Gatwick Express to Wembly and watch "Kiss" there!!!!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> The Ave timetable isnt any good. The concert starts at 9pm which is ok, but finishes at midnight and the last Ave is at just after 9pm apparently - also its 140€ return!! We've worked out that it would be cheaper for them to fly to Gatwick and get the Gatwick Express to Wembly and watch "Kiss" there!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


If you don't want them to stay overnight I can't see how you're going to do it. :juggle: 
You can be 98% sure too, that the concert won't start at 9:00 and that it'll finish late.
I just poured cold water over that one, didn't I??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If you don't want them to stay overnight I can't see how you're going to do it. :juggle:
> You can be 98% sure too, that the concert won't start at 9:00 and that it'll finish late.
> I just poured cold water over that one, didn't I??


yes LOL!!!!!!!


TBH and dont tell my son, but I'm not keen on them doing this, but I guess I have to let him grow up, so I've said that if I can find a safe way of them doing this then they can!. But if its not practical or safe then I'll talk him out of it. 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Go with them. Kiss is about your generation!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> yes LOL!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> TBH and dont tell my son, but I'm not keen on them doing this, but I guess I have to let him grow up, so I've said that if I can find a safe way of them doing this then they can!. But if its not practical or safe then I'll talk him out of it.
> ...


I've just realised you said 15. My daughter is 15 !!!! She can't go to a Kiss concert on her own and take the bus and metro across Madrid in the wee hours!!!
But I'm a scaredy cat mum
OK ok you have to let them grow up - but not now, please!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Go with them. Kiss is about your generation!


Am I allowed to use the "F" word on here????

Actually, I wouldnt mind going, but I dont think they want a "mummy" tagging along, nor would a "mummy" want to tag along with two 15yo lads!!!! It would also be too expensive and I'm not sure I can be bothered

Jo xxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You are the moderator. You can do whatever you want ....most mods seem to!! 

Seriously, I am surprised they are still going strong. Sounds like you will have to sit in the car outside and sing along to your favourite Donny Osmond songs.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Its official, It is cheaper for them to fly to Gatwick and go to Wembley. Tickets at Wembley are 47 pounds as opposed to 71€ in Madrid and the flights are 40€ return on easyjet as opposed to Ave 140€ return!!!! My older daughter could meet them at the airport, go with them (she likes Kiss) and see them back to the plane.

Sorted - I think??!?

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> You are the moderator. You can do whatever you want ....most mods seem to!!


Us mods are all well behaved and dont do what we want to. We're fair, helpful and keep the peace!!!!!!!!!!!! You know that - you were a mod once!


Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Hope they enjoy it! 

Seriously, isn´t it your birthday? Should you not be indulging in jaffa cakes, rioja, group sex or whatever gets you through your advancing years? 

Hope it was a great day and that it will be a GREAT year!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Us mods are all well behaved and dont do what we want to. We're fair, helpful and keep the peace!!!!!!!!!!!! You know that - you were a mod once!
> 
> Jo xxx



Have been for many years .....hence my comment 

Thanks for all you do here.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I've just realised you said 15. My daughter is 15 !!!! She can't go to a Kiss concert on her own and take the bus and metro across Madrid in the wee hours!!!
> But I'm a scaredy cat mum
> OK ok you have to let them grow up - but not now, please!!


As I've said I'm not keen!!! He came bursting in from school yesterday "telling" me it was all sorted and they were doing it and I couldnt stop them (in that "I know eveything" teenager way!!)!! But at 15 one has to use a certain amount of psychology!! To say "no, you're too young" would make him rebel and we'd have had alsorts of arguments, so I'm going down the "well lets see if its plausable" route, which will also teach him how to plan trips sensibly and show him the pitfalls without having to fight or knock his faltering steps towards independance!??????

We've settled on the going to Wembley, UK idea for now, we're looking at the costs and seeing if it can be done safely and actually I think its only gonna be the plane trip where they'll be on their own - thats if it happens at all ??!! LOL

Bloody teenagers LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> As I've said I'm not keen!!! He came bursting in from school yesterday "telling" me it was all sorted and they were doing it and I couldnt stop them (in that "I know eveything" teenager way!!)!! But at 15 one has to use a certain amount of psychology!! To say "no, you're too young" would make him rebel and we'd have had alsorts of arguments, so I'm going down the "well lets see if its plausable" route, which will also teach him how to plan trips sensibly and show him the pitfalls without having to fight or knock his faltering steps towards independance!??????
> 
> We've settled on the going to Wembley, UK idea for now, we're looking at the costs and seeing if it can be done safely and actually I think its only gonna be the plane trip where they'll be on their own - thats if it happens at all ??!! LOL
> 
> ...


 
Ahh yes, I remember using that technique myself!!
The Wembly alternative sounds much better all round. Well sorted Mum!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> As I've said I'm not keen!!! He came bursting in from school yesterday "telling" me it was all sorted and they were doing it and I couldnt stop them (in that "I know eveything" teenager way!!)!! But at 15 one has to use a certain amount of psychology!! To say "no, you're too young" would make him rebel and we'd have had alsorts of arguments, so I'm going down the "well lets see if its plausable" route, which will also teach him how to plan trips sensibly and show him the pitfalls without having to fight or knock his faltering steps towards independance!??????
> 
> We've settled on the going to Wembley, UK idea for now, we're looking at the costs and seeing if it can be done safely and actually I think its only gonna be the plane trip where they'll be on their own - thats if it happens at all ??!! LOL
> 
> ...


why do they always have to think that just because they have decided that it's going to happen - that it is

my nearly 14 year old does that all the time too - and tells me that I agreed:confused2:


Wembley is a much better idea - crazy that it's cheaper


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> Its official, It is cheaper for them to fly to Gatwick and go to Wembley. Tickets at Wembley are 47 pounds as opposed to 71€ in Madrid and the flights are 40€ return on easyjet as opposed to Ave 140€ return!!!! My older daughter could meet them at the airport, go with them (she likes Kiss) and see them back to the plane.
> 
> Sorted - I think??!?
> 
> Jo xxx


The tickets are cheaper because everyting is still based on 1 pound = 1,50/60 euros
Nearly everything is 30% cheaper in the UK at the moment.


----------

